# Lighted Nock Review



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Another review comparison*

I found it.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never used any lighted nocks, how are they turned on and off? Sounds like something good to use at dusk. Thanks!


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Different lighted nocks turn on and off differentely. The ones I tested turn on when shot from the bow. The difference comes in when it is time to shut them off. The CX lazer eye and the Lumenok just get pulled slightly out of the shaft until they turn off and the Firenock gets dropped nock facing down from at least 6in onto a hard surface of some kind. The Easton tracer nock uses a magnet to turn on and off that you mount onto the bows riser near the arrow shelf.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

thelefty41 said:


> Different lighted nocks turn on and off differentely. The ones I tested turn on when shot from the bow. The difference comes in when it is time to shut them off. The CX lazer eye and the Lumenok just get pulled slightly out of the shaft until they turn off and the Firenock gets dropped nock facing down from at least 6in onto a hard surface of some kind. The Easton tracer nock uses a magnet to turn on and off that you mount onto the bows riser near the arrow shelf.


Thanks for the explanation. I'd like to try some.


----------



## jdlugolinski (Aug 8, 2020)

Has anyone tried these cheap Amazon nocks? They are $14 for 6, didn't know if it's worth it.
Brand: *HYCKJ 6PCS S Led Lighted Nocks for Arrows*


----------



## mertzlegacy (Jul 24, 2020)

I've been buying them of Amazon for a couple of years now and been very happy. The only real issue is the inconsistency in weight. I haven't noticed any issues with accuracy. They last as long as the brand name and are similar brightness. Should note that I've been getting the 5.3mm now. But have bought these sizes in the past.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX_Highpockets (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice review.

On a side note, I may have to try these Amazon lighted knocks. I had issues in the past and got away from using them...but I miss being able to see them in lower light conditions.


----------

